# Cycling clubs/teams in the Salem and Portland areas?



## rit3299 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm from Southern California but I'm moving up to Salem for the summer and I'm trying to figure out which team to join.

Does anyone here ride on a club/team in the area?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm a member of and race for Portland Velo...however, if you will be moving to Salem you will likely want something more local. I'm not sure which teams are out of the Salem but you can go to this link: OBRA Registered Teams this list gives you all the registered teams with OBRA (the racing sanctioning body in Oregon). 

You can check out each individual web site and see where they are located and whether they fit what you want to do (some are upper level teams (CAT 1/2), some are MTB oriented, some Cross oriented, some mostly road and most all around).

Anyway...it's just a good place to start.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*the only two open/non-invite teams I know of*

are Portland Velo (like wookie said) and Team Oregon (based out of Hillsboro, but has Salem and Eugene ties now). From my friends on Team O., they are a growing racing squad now and things are looking very good for them in the future. Results are showing it too. They're blending with University of Oregon collegiate racers for the summer season after collegiate is done, as well as LifeCycle (shop in Eugene). check either one out, show up for "meet the team rides" this fall..and join them for their weekly saturday rides...see which one fits you best. 

links: www.obra.org
www.teamoregon.org

don't know PV's right off hand..


----------



## rit3299 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Thanks for the great info...*

That list was great. I've heard about Capitol Velo in Salem as well. That's probably the most convenient team for me as I'm living in Salem this summer. Any word on that team?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rit3299 said:


> That list was great. I've heard about Capitol Velo in Salem as well. That's probably the most convenient team for me as I'm living in Salem this summer. Any word on that team?


I don't know anything about Capitol Velo other than seeing them at some of the races and that they are sitting 45th in the team BAR (Best all-around Rider) . 

Your best bet would be to contact the team director and talk to him/her and see if you can join them on some team rides first. If everything goes well then you would likely get an invite onto the team.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

rit3299 said:


> That list was great. I've heard about Capitol Velo in Salem as well. That's probably the most convenient team for me as I'm living in Salem this summer. Any word on that team?


They're still around? Used to be a good group to ride with, but not that organized of a team. I'd go to the Salem Bike Club and the Scott's rides, and see which guys you like to ride with, and then see about hooking up with them. Salem has a nice riding scene, I think you'll like it. More of a riding scene then a racing scene though.


----------

